# What to serve with a Filet Mignon



## Vhazhiphor

Hello, all! Hope the day greets you well.

So, I'm not an exactly active member, I do lurk a lot, but I mostly feel I don't have much to contribute... especially since I'm broke and haven't had a decent cigar in months... (*sniff*) Anyway. I come asking for help from those more experienced than myself.

Today, a very special lady is having her birthday. Tomorrow, she's coming over, and as part of her present will be receiving a lovingly prepared home-cooked meal. I've already decided on filet mignon with mushrooms, but I can't think of anything else to put on the plate.

Any suggestions for sides and especially what kind of wine to serve would be greatly, _greatly_ appreciated. Preferably things that one can reasonably expect to find at the local supermarket, but if you think it'll be a good addition, please do suggest anything.


----------



## ShortFuse

I'm not a wine-o by any stretch but a nice sweet-dry red goes great with beef. A good bottle that wont set you back too much is House Red, its like $12 a bottle. As far as sides, a baked potato is very classic and you can dress it anyway to fit your individual tastes. I would also recommend looking at a farmers market or produce stand / not grocery store for some fresh veggies you can steam. They are incredibly delicous and steaming them will add some bright colors and freshness to the plate. Almost everything should be in season now, so there are bound to be some deals. I'd stay away from the more niche veggies like asparagus unless you know she likes them. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## skfr518

No matter how things turn out on the plate, she will remember your efforts and charm. One of the things I like to do is to carmalize some onions then add the mushrooms until almost cooked then deglaze the pan with a little bit of the wine you are going to drink. Make sure you open the bottle 1 hour prior to drinking (yes all wines vary but its a good starting point for breathing). A good red potato mash with skins on, add a little buttermilk, butter and garlic, then for a veg I love asparagus on a pan drizzled with olive oil and sprinkled with a little lemon pepper and broil for about 12-15 minutes. Either way remember to have fun! Good luck


----------



## Cigary

skfr518 said:


> No matter how things turn out on the plate, she will remember your efforts and charm. One of the things I like to do is to carmalize some onions then add the mushrooms until almost cooked then deglaze the pan with a little bit of the wine you are going to drink. Make sure you open the bottle 1 hour prior to drinking (yes all wines vary but its a good starting point for breathing). A good red potato mash with skins on, add a little buttermilk, butter and garlic, then for a veg I love asparagus on a pan drizzled with olive oil and sprinkled with a little lemon pepper and broil for about 12-15 minutes. Either way remember to have fun! Good luck


Listen to this brother...everything he said is right on target and everything I would have suggested. Now I'm hungry!!:drinking:


----------



## skfr518

thanks Gary! 

Also not sure if you are used to cooking filet mignon but its extremely important to let it come to room temp before putting on the grill. Due to the thickness of the cut you don't want it to be on the grill too long trying to cook the center that is cold because you will burn the outside. I only use a dash of salt and pepper for that cut. Ok off my soap box  

I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Vhazhiphor

A sweet-dry, huh? I'll keep that in mind. And the veggies; they hadn't even crossed my mind... I'm still not used to making "rabbit food" on purpose, even if I do like it.

I know she'll appreciate the effort, but I've cooked for her many times before. I want to make this meal in particular stand out, which is why I want to make one of her favorite dishes with one of her (if not the) favorite ingredients - the mushrooms. And am open to just about any suggestion that might enhance the eating experience. Mostly since I was kinda drawing blanks trying to come up with good stuff.

No, I'm not used to making filet.. it's my first time. *gulp* But I have read several recipes and seen a few videos, trying to make sure I know everything I can before I give it a shot.

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions and the good luck - I'm sure I'll need it!

Edit: Still unsure if I should marinade or just season it. Thoughts on this?


----------



## piperdown

I'd just season it.
The red potato's and asparagas are great with almost any steak.

As for inexpensive good red's.

Menage a Trois red table wine
Rosemount shiraz
Any Argentina malbec's are usually good

The above are not too dry and not too sweet and can be found most places.


----------



## mturnmm

Grill some portabello mushrooms,just remember to remove the gills, brush with olive oil, sprinkle with kosher salt and fresh ground pepper....mighty good.


----------



## Cigary

skfr518 said:


> thanks Gary!
> 
> Also not sure if you are used to cooking filet mignon but its extremely important to let it come to room temp before putting on the grill. Due to the thickness of the cut you don't want it to be on the grill too long trying to cook the center that is cold because you will burn the outside. I only use a dash of salt and pepper for that cut. Ok off my soap box
> 
> I hope all goes well for you!


Excellent points on cooking Filet or any other thick cuts of meat. I like Filets and ChateauBriand....and my all time favorite...2 1/2 inch Rib Eye. Good food is important and my wife is an excellent cook/chef and can make anything so I'm fortunate to have her. We like to travel so our tastes tend to run all over the board...she hopes to get some great recipes in Nov when we go to Europe.

I think you have some great ideas as far as cooking goes...don't be a stranger when it comes to ideas on here...I for one am very entertained by those who can turn food into something amazing. ( stay on the soap box...you do a good job )


----------



## usrower321

I don't know the recipe, but my Dad makes killer red wine/beef risotto. It may be more of a winter side, but when done right it is pretty much an explosion of flavors in your mouth. It does take a good amount of time and effort though, but it seems like you're willing to do that for the special lady.

For me, I usually do sea salt and fresh cracked pepper on steaks about 30 minutes before cooking. Gives it the perfect taste IMHO.

By the way... feel free to post more. Even if you think you have nothing to contribute, you may just be self conscious about it. We're all BOTL's here and any (constructive) input on threads is appreciated even if you think it has been said before. Everyone brings something unique to the table.


----------



## sdlaird

Good ideas all. ^^^^

With the mushrooms, either the grilled portabellos or if you want to go with "regular" mushrooms, you can cut them in half and sautee them on the stove with olive oil, garlic, salt and pepper, toss in some butter towards the end for richness. Not too early as butter has a very low "burn" temperature and wouldn't make the whole cook time.


----------



## szyzk

When I cook a nice cut of beef I want the beef to be the centerpiece, so I tend to unclutter once the main dish is served.

I've been enjoying Argentinian red wines lately, so that's what I personally would stick to.

Does she like bleu cheese? Start her off with a small glass of red, a hunk of bleu and a hunk of fresh baguette. If she's not a fan, _and only if you can get decent heirloom tomatoes_, start her instead with a small glass of red and a tomato salad (coarse ground salt, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, fresh basil and razor-thin cut shallots [or onion if you need to substitute]).

With the meat (just a few dashes of coarse ground pepper and salt, no marinating needed) I would keep it simple. A few slices of onion and a few mushrooms (cooked in butter with a dash of balsamic vinegar) with two or three boiled small red potatoes. Compliment the main course with a larger glass of wine and you're golden!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vhazhiphor said:


> Hello, all! Hope the day greets you well.
> 
> So, I'm not an exactly active member, I do lurk a lot, but I mostly feel I don't have much to contribute... especially since I'm broke and haven't had a decent cigar in months... (*sniff*) Anyway. I come asking for help from those more experienced than myself.
> 
> Today, a very special lady is having her birthday. Tomorrow, she's coming over, and as part of her present will be receiving a lovingly prepared home-cooked meal. I've already decided on filet mignon with mushrooms, but I can't think of anything else to put on the plate.
> 
> Any suggestions for sides and especially what kind of wine to serve would be greatly, _greatly_ appreciated. Preferably things that one can reasonably expect to find at the local supermarket, but if you think it'll be a good addition, please do suggest anything.


A nice fresh tossed salad with all your favorite vegetables! Don't be afraid to experiment but if you plan on kissing later hold the raw onions! Twice baked potatoes steak fries onion rings are a nice complement as well! For wine i like a dry red preferably something made with Sangiovese, a red grape Chianti is my personal favorite! But too dry for some there are other red wines not too dry Brunello comes to mind. Made with these grapes from different regions of Italy! If you do go with a Chianti Make sure there is a Rooster on the label this assures a quality hand made traditional wine!


----------



## Oldmso54

Well my mouth is watering right now - that's for sure! You've got some pretty good consensus

= don't marinate / salt & pepper
= definitely get steak to room temp before cooking
= salad and a steak - what's not to love
= potatoes and steak - ditto above (even if it's a simple baked potato with some sides)
= RED wine - a must. This is probably the trickiest part because like cigars our tastes vary so much. Personally I'm a big fan of Australian reds but not Greg Norman's (their mid price Australians fit my pallete quite well)

AND, I learned something today: I had no idea authentic Chianti's have a rooster on the label!!! Thanks Tony!


----------



## David_ESM

This thread is sorely lacking in the meat department. Needs to be corrected. This was last Wednesday:


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


> This thread is sorely lacking in the meat department. Needs to be corrected. This was last Wednesday:


Lemme guess - you like your steak WELL DONE!


----------



## Cigary

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A nice fresh tossed salad with all your favorite vegetables! Don't be afraid to experiment but if you plan on kissing later hold the raw onions! Twice baked potatoes steak fries onion rings are a nice complement as well! *For wine i like a dry red preferably something made with Sangiovese,* a red grape Chianti is my personal favorite! But too dry for some there are other red wines not too dry Brunello comes to mind. Made with these grapes from different regions of Italy! If you do go with a Chianti Make sure there is a Rooster on the label this assures a quality hand made traditional wine!


Way to go Tony with the tip of a great wine...we took a tour of some of the best Sangiovese Wine ever in the Tuscany Valley close to Livorno, Italy. Varramista Winery ,,,,


























Great part of the forum here...am taking lots of notes as to how others prepare some excellent meals.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That's just such a great day isn't it! Going on a tour of where they make olive oil is fun as well! To see the old stone wheels crushing the olives then the way they stack em in between steel plates. The first cold press is Extra Virgin oil! I love that kinda stuff great pictures Gary!


----------



## piperdown

Vhazhiphor said:


> A sweet-dry, huh? I'll keep that in mind. And the veggies; they hadn't even crossed my mind... I'm still not used to making "rabbit food" on purpose, even if I do like it.
> 
> I know she'll appreciate the effort, but I've cooked for her many times before. I want to make this meal in particular stand out, which is why I want to make one of her favorite dishes with one of her (if not the) favorite ingredients - the mushrooms. And am open to just about any suggestion that might enhance the eating experience. Mostly since I was kinda drawing blanks trying to come up with good stuff.
> 
> No, I'm not used to making filet.. it's my first time. *gulp* But I have read several recipes and seen a few videos, trying to make sure I know everything I can before I give it a shot.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your suggestions and the good luck - I'm sure I'll need it!
> 
> Edit: Still unsure if I should marinade or just season it. Thoughts on this?


You'll have to update us after tonight.


----------



## Vhazhiphor

After tomorrow, actually. I posted little after midnight, still the same day for me, but I will let you know how it turned out.

I should have known this would happen. It's just horrible. I want every single thing you guys just mentioned and can't even find most of it near me. You mean, horrible people!

All excellent suggestions, only one little bitty problem: I live in Mexico, so I can't find some of the things you guys mentioned. We're especially lacking in the wines department. I'd have to drive to the other end of the city and spend at least some 20 dollars to find a good quality bottle; not that I wouldn't, but I don't have the funds for it.

Just got back from the store, actually, ended up getting some red potatoes and asparagus, and a 2007 Californian Merlot which seems promising. Pity I couldn't wait a bit more, she loves bleu cheese and it completely evaded me until I saw Andrew's post. Maybe I can have some brought over tonight. The one thing I think I can't find now is the white chocolate for the tripe chocolate mousse cake, so I guess it'll just have to be a double.

Oh, and Gary... you have no idea how much I envy you. I wish I could go to Italy.


----------



## Scott W.

Vhazhiphor said:


> After tomorrow, actually. I posted little after midnight, still the same day for me, but I will let you know how it turned out.
> 
> I should have known this would happen. It's just horrible. I want every single thing you guys just mentioned and can't even find most of it near me. You mean, horrible people!
> 
> All excellent suggestions, only one little bitty problem: I live in Mexico, so I can't find some of the things you guys mentioned. We're especially lacking in the wines department. I'd have to drive to the other end of the city and spend at least some 20 dollars to find a good quality bottle; not that I wouldn't, but I don't have the funds for it.
> 
> Just got back from the store, actually, ended up getting some red potatoes and asparagus, and a 2007 Californian Merlot which seems promising. Pity I couldn't wait a bit more, she loves bleu cheese and it completely evaded me until I saw Andrew's post. Maybe I can have some brought over tonight. The one thing I think I can't find now is the white chocolate for the *tripe chocolate mousse cake*, so I guess it'll just have to be a double.
> 
> Oh, and Gary... you have no idea how much I envy you. I wish I could go to Italy.


tripe + chocolate = NOT GOOD. (kidding, I know it's a typo). Enjoy! This lady must be a special one.


----------



## Cigary

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's just such a great day isn't it! Going on a tour of where they make olive oil is fun as well! To see the old stone wheels crushing the olives then the way they stack em in between steel plates. The first cold press is Extra Virgin oil! I love that kinda stuff great pictures Gary!


I plan to take a lot of pictures when we go on our next trip in Nov. as we'll go to a lot of European places...I love winery tours and never thought to look into Olive Oil...I love Italian food and love breads and olive oil with fresh herbs and spices...gonna eat like a pig when we go.



Vhazhiphor said:


> After tomorrow, actually. I posted little after midnight, still the same day for me, but I will let you know how it turned out.
> 
> I should have known this would happen. It's just horrible. I want every single thing you guys just mentioned and can't even find most of it near me. You mean, horrible people!
> 
> All excellent suggestions, only one little bitty problem: I live in Mexico, so I can't find some of the things you guys mentioned. We're especially lacking in the wines department. I'd have to drive to the other end of the city and spend at least some 20 dollars to find a good quality bottle; not that I wouldn't, but I don't have the funds for it.
> 
> Just got back from the store, actually, ended up getting some red potatoes and asparagus, and a 2007 Californian Merlot which seems promising. Pity I couldn't wait a bit more, she loves bleu cheese and it completely evaded me until I saw Andrew's post. Maybe I can have some brought over tonight. The one thing I think I can't find now is the white chocolate for the tripe chocolate mousse cake, so I guess it'll just have to be a double.
> 
> Oh, and Gary... you have no idea how much I envy you. I wish I could go to Italy.


There's just nothing like traveling to other countries to see how they fix their foods and Italy is one of those places that is a joy to go to. France is another place that is just amazing...we sit at the cafes and eat fresh breads and shop for produce and eat like it's our last meal...I love how they take their time and enjoy the whole adventure of eating so many different types of foods.


----------



## Vhazhiphor

Ack! Can't even go back and edit that yet. Damn. I hate typos.

Yeah, I've only been in my two home countries, and within them only in 6 states, total. Hopefully, though, with the airport job I'm gunning for, travel will be easier in the future.

Got some bleu cheese dressing last night, by the way. So there's that. I've got a feelin', hap-happy feelin', this is a lucky day.


----------



## szyzk

scottw said:


> tripe + chocolate = NOT GOOD. (kidding, I know it's a typo). Enjoy! This lady must be a special one.


Off-topic: Actually, I would eat tripe with mole (if the mole was made with some chocolate).

On-topic: Glad to hear you at least picked up some bleu cheese dressing. It's the next best thing to having just the cheese!


----------



## Vhazhiphor

Well, I suppose I owe you guys a little update on the afternoon.

After she got here late cause of work and two glasses (among a few other things) broke due to the tendency of the universe to make it hard for my special plans to go through, I finally served the filet. I decided to make a "gravy" and dump in the mushrooms, it didn't turn out exactly as I wanted (bit too much flour, perhaps) but it was alright. Boiled asparagus and the mashed potatoes. She didn't finish it, but then again she never does and is taking some dietary pills cause... you know, women. Anyhoo.

The mousse ended up more like ice cream, but was still good. Dessert was followed by massage. Long story short, she's not my girlfriend (yet, anyways) and kinda isn't big on hugs (I usually have to steal one, and it has to be short), but after picking out her favorite flowers from a vague description she gave me months ago, and the food, she actually gave me one on her own.


I only have one more favor to ask of you. Explain how the heck this RG thing works so I can give all of you some of it!

(No, seriously, I've never been good with rep systems.)


----------



## Beer Alchemist

Sorry this will be a little long winded...

Bring steaks to room temp rub a little olive oil, salt (kosher or better yet Himalayan pink) and fresh cracked pepper, then wrap edges in bacon

Clean the grate and apply some canola oil on it and then heat your grill up as hot as possible

Put steaks on and sear for 1-3 minutes each side (depending on temp, I sear at 800-900 so I go 1 minute). Pull the steaks and close down the vents (if charcoal) and cool down to around 400 or so, letting the steaks rest. Then after 10-20 minutes finish cooking the steaks 2-6 minutes per side (this depends on the size of the steak). Do not pierce to check for doneness as this will let all the juice out. Then let rest for 5 minutes and serve 

Check for doneness by feel...
place your thumb and index finger together and feel the palm muscle at the base of the thumb, this is what a rare steak feels like
thumb and middle finger is med/rare
thumb and ring finger is med
thumb and pinky is med/well 

I serve this with asparagus that I drizzle with olive oil and salt/pepper then put on the grill and chase it around with tongues until it begins to blacken some

I also like a good fresh loaf of artisan bread (not that crappy "french" bread store brand stuff). I warm it up in the oven, slice it up and serve with an extra virgin olive oil and aged balsamic vinigarette blend...if you can find it, aged blackberry balsamic mixed with a basil olive oil is amazing. 

If you want more, a basic baby spinach salad with a light vinigarette will balance out the heaviness of the steak.

For drinks I prefer to go with beer over wine as the carbonation cleanses the palate of the fats from the steak...something wine can't do. This is very important to me as it keeps the food from getting dull and each bite as good as the first. I like a good Belgian golden strong ale for this...they come in 750 ml bottles with a cage and cork so it will be a nice presentation. If you really want wine maybe consider a rose champaign

One final note...a plate of a few different quality cheeses served before dinner is a nice touch


----------



## Beer Alchemist

Vhazhiphor said:


> (No, seriously, I've never been good with rep systems.)


I'm curious too


----------



## szyzk

At the bottom left of each post, in the poster's "profile", is a check mark and an x... Click on that and you can add or subtract feedback from someone.

You're limited to three a day, and you can't go back to the same people time after time.

As your post count rises and as other people leave feedback for you, you'll gain more of your own which equates to more that you can give away.


----------



## David_ESM

Still needs more meat photos... Was out 6th anniv tonight. Steak with a peppercorn red wine sauce, brown sugar sweet potato mash and a little salad cause the steak was hungry.


----------



## Vhazhiphor

Congratulations! And you had a very nice meal to commemorate the occasion, it seems. I should have taken some pictures myself, come to think of it.


----------



## Macke

Perhaps a little late for the OP, but for others in the same boat, here's what I do for filet mignon:

-Let steaks rest before grilling

-Personal preference for filet mignon says not over medium, but to each his/her own

-Liberally apply salt as it helps to bring out the flavor of the meat, and aids in the crust development, but it's to ADD flavor so don't get too carried away, we aren't looking for a salt-crusted fish replica

-I also love huge fresh asparagus that is peeled about 1/2 stock after being broken and microwaved (sounds crazy, I know) for 30 second at a time in a plate with a shallow pool of water (about 1/2 the height of the asparagus, then rotate every 30 seconds so the dry part of the asparagus is under the water the next time) for a total of 2 minutes* and then quickly finished off on the grill, makes it tender and crispy at the same time 

- Huge fan of bearnaise sauce and/or putting melted butter on steaks right off the grill (skip the butter if you use bearnaise)

- Let meat rest for a few minutes before serving/hacking into it so the juices settle down again

- Roasted red potatoes with olive oil, salt and rosemary is a nice change up from the typical mashed potato

(edit) - Gnocchi are another very very easy to make potato recipe that I feel pairs well with steak and just about any creamy/buttery/garlicy sauce

Sorry for the lack of wine suggestion, I'm not 21! Hope this helps someone!

*cooking times vary depending on microwave and thickness of asparagus, just remember you're not finishing it in the microwave, just softening it up a little


----------



## Zogg

late on the OP here as well, but...

My girlfriends a champagne or beer girl (win!)

so..

Recently I made a balsamic/blackberry jam reduction over a pepper/salt rubbed pan-seared steak w/ potatoes au gratin (easy to make, F***ing delicious but would murder any hopes at a healthy diet if thats what shes aiming for.. lol! burn those calories in the bedroom later *nudge nudge*)

reductions are easy to mess up though if you dont cook "fancy food" a lot, so make one for yourself before trying it on date night!


also from a personal trainer, tell her to be careful on those diet pills - ive seen people go to the hospital with heart problems despite being 20 and "healthy" from those things. 99.99% of them are dangerous, unregulated crap.


----------



## Scott W.

This was the last filet mignon dinner I made for my wife. I might have to do it again,

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...um/255554-try-your-wife-your-anniversary.html


----------



## primetime76

Seriously?!?! Have you read 90% of the posts taht we make here? WE have nothing of any significance to contribute either! Come on it, the water's fine! Hope the dinner was a success!



Vhazhiphor said:


> Hello, all! Hope the day greets you well.
> 
> So, I'm not an exactly active member, I do lurk a lot, but I mostly feel I don't have much to contribute... especially since I'm broke and haven't had a decent cigar in months... (*sniff*) Anyway. I come asking for help from those more experienced than myself.
> 
> Today, a very special lady is having her birthday. Tomorrow, she's coming over, and as part of her present will be receiving a lovingly prepared home-cooked meal. I've already decided on filet mignon with mushrooms, but I can't think of anything else to put on the plate.
> 
> Any suggestions for sides and especially what kind of wine to serve would be greatly, _greatly_ appreciated. Preferably things that one can reasonably expect to find at the local supermarket, but if you think it'll be a good addition, please do suggest anything.


----------



## beercritic

Bag 'O Salad & a Pocket 'O Pills.


Jk


----------



## beercritic

Bag '0 Salad & a Pocket 'O Pills.


J/k

Some ice cream could come in handy.

Enjoy!


----------



## beercritic

Oops!


----------

